#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  SGM Lichttafels

## lichtpuntje

Hallo iedereen,
Na het bericht van de moderator wil ik bij deze een topic openen voor de lichttafels van SGM.

Ik zit met een probleem: wij hebben op het werk een tweedehands lichttafel gekocht van SGM. Het gaat hier om de Regia 512s36. De tafel ziet er goed uit en ik denk dat ik er een redelijke lichtshow uit kan halen, maar ik zit met het probleem dat er nergens op internet een manual van deze tafel te verkrijgen is :Frown: 
Is er iemand die mij kan helpen en een manual voor mij weet te vinden op internet? Misschien is er iemand die thuis of op het werk een manual in de kast heeft liggen van deze tafel die hij/zij niet meer gebruikt.
Degene die mij kan helpen, is mijn favoriete persoon van het jaar 2004 :Big Grin: !!!
Vriendelijke groeten, Thomas

----------


## Den Berte

info@sgm.it eens proberen. 
De tec-dienst moet er toch een hebben van dit toestel

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Probeer het anders eens bij de Nederlandse importeur voor SGM. Wytec in udenhout

www.wytec.nl

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Ik hoop dat dit wel het goede topic is voor mijn eerder gestelde vraag...
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=13989

Hopend op antwoord verblijf ik,

Met vriendelijke groet

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Reactie op de vraag van Marijn van Tiel:

Ik heb zelf ook een Studio24 sc. Er van uitgaande dat je ALLEEN macro movements in je registers wilt opslaan en de kleuren, gobo's etc via ander registers wilt oproepen, doe je het volgende:

Je programmeert een shape in 1 van de scenes van prog 1 t/m 12. Druk nu op de programma knop, zodat er geen programma actief is (rode led). druk nu op de knop van het gewenste programma en houd deze vast. Nu kun je de attributes van het programma instellen. Zet alles uit (denk ook aan vervolgpagina's van de effecten), behalve de pan en tilt. Let op! je kan echter tijdens het programmeren van de scenes onder dat programmanummer WEL kleuren en gobo's instellen! Deze worden bij weergave echter niet getoond, maar kunnen eenvoudig met de attributes wel weer actief worden gemaakt met behoud van geprogrammeerde waardes! (handig voor het testen van verschillende combinaties)

Je programma-scene programmeer je nu onder ee register. Zet het register wel op AND (zie manual, led halve kracht).

Roep nu een volledig geprogrammeerde scene op via een register en zet vervolgens je macro register open. tadaa, je beweging zal alleen toegevoegd worden, kleuren en gobo's blijven behouden.

Meer vragen? stel ze!

Suc6!

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Ik ben bang dat ik mijn vraag verkeerd gesteld heb... Ik wil graag een shape van de ingebouwde shape-generator opslaan... Ik kan deze niet selecteren om in een programma/scene op te slaan... Zodra je een programmaknop ingedrukt houdt en de gewenste fixtures selecteerd verdwijnt de (laatste)pagina waar je normaal shape/x-y scale/speed/sense/angle in kan stellen...

Met vriendelijke groet

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo Martijn,

De shape generator van de SGM console werkt met de PAN en TILT effecten. Als je die in je programma als enige aan laat staan, zul je zien dat de shapes netjes weer worden gegeven met de ingestelde waardes. 

Dus shape generator hoef je niet te selecteren want deze is gekoppeld aan de Pan en Tilt.

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht! ik zal het zometeen meteen gaan proberen..

Dank voor de reacties...

----------


## Marc

Sinds kort ben ik ook eigenaar van een studio 24sc.

Kan er al aardig mee overweg, maar het lukt me nog niet om verschillende fixtures onder 1 register te plaatsen.

Dus bv een standje met zowel movingheads als scans kleur blauw.
Alleen scans of alleen movingheads geen probleem, maar beide lukt me niet.

Misschien lukt het om 2 apparte registers (movinghead, scans) onder een derde register te plaatsen? Heb ik nog niet geprobeerd.

----------


## Den Berte

de tafel kan geen verschillende type toestel aan sturen in een keer. dus als je programeert 1 type tegelijk doen en dan op slaan.
try it!

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Den Berte heeft gelijk. Maar ik wil er wel iets op aanvullen. 

De Studio 12sc of 24sc kan geen verschillende apparaten teglijk bedienen. Echter ze programmeren onder 1 scene (en die scene dan weer naar een registry opslaan) kan wel.

Hoe doen we dit:

Simpel,
I.p.v. de verschillende scans allemaal te selecteren, kun je de afzonderlijke groepen scans selecteren, effecten toepassen en de volgende groep selecteren. Als je klaar bent het geheel opslaan onder die scene. De scene vervolgens dus naar een registry zetten.

Je hoeft dus geen scantypes apart onder een scene of programma te zetten. Wel alles dus apart instellen voordat je gaat opslaan. 

Was je van plan om de bij verschillende standjes, alleen de kleur blauw bij alle scans toe te voegen, moet je even mijn reactie aan Martijn lezen.

----------


## moderator

studio200 uden vroeg:
we hebben nieuw speel goed geruild met wat andere lichttafeltjes.
nu heb ik hier voor mijn neus een sgm studio 12 sc.
leuk ding, snap ik nog niet veel van.

het volgende is het geval:
er zouden in de fixture lijst een hoop fixtures moeten staan volgens de sgm brouchure. Nou bij deze tafel zitten er dus maar een paar in.
nu wilde ik de movinghead 250 xt van robe gaan intikken, complete handleiding gevolgd en alles gedaan wat ik moest doen.
wil je het opslaan, krijg ik constant de text: configuration mishmatch.
dus weer alles na kijken en alles blijkt toch goed te staan. maar constant dus die irritante mishmatch. 
ik krijg er zelfs geen scx500 martin ingetikt, ook mishmatch.
wat doe ik dan zo fout. :Confused:

----------


## Den Berte

geef de instellingen eens die je doet op de tafel. ik heb ook dat probleem gehad en zal eens zien hoe dat ik ze heb staan. bij mij werken ze wel.

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

iemand ervaring met het aansluiten van je sgm studio12 sc op de pc, om zo fixtures in te laden?
ik krijg namelijk iedere keer het bericht dat mijn mixer niet reageerd


Problem SOLVED

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

> Het is inderdaad mogelijk om je fixtures in te laden via de pc, of de tafel compleet leeg te maken onder andere. Zal vandaag nog een keer informeren, wat de mogelijkheden zijn. En hoe je het moet aansluiten om het ''draaiend via de pc ''  te krijgen.
> 
> Mocht het echt dringend zijn,
> een belletje naar Wytec zou kunnen helpen:
> Telefoon:
> 013-5117117
> 
> Als het goed is ging Patrick daarover.



ik heb het probleem al opgelost, blijkbaar bestaat er dus geen standaard kabel van een rs232 want je moet dus een twist in pin 2 en 3 en pin 7 en 8 maken om het geheel te laten communiseren met elkaar.
nu kan ik eindelijk aan de gang om deze tafel een te gaan leren kennen.

----------


## ralph

Om nu direct de importeur te gaan bellen als je zelf de handleiding niet goed hebt begrepen gaat mij wat te ver....

Wat een vaak gemaakte fout is, is dat de pan-tilt kanalen niet worden toegewezen, of wel worden toegewezen, maar ook als losse kanalen worden ingegeven.

ten aanzien van het kabeltje om met je pc te babbelen: In de handleiding staat welke twist je moet maken, het is geen straight verbinding.

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

> geef de instellingen eens die je doet op de tafel. ik heb ook dat probleem gehad en zal eens zien hoe dat ik ze heb staan. bij mij werken ze wel.



oke komt ie dan.

ik wil de scx500 van martin gaan intikken.
de handelingen die ik allemaal doe.

setup enable

library fixture list
create new unit.

total dmx channel = 6 (6ch dmx mode) niet de 8ch

lcd Effect label

schuif 1 = Strobe, marco enz
schuif 2 = Dimmer
schuif 3 = color
schuif 4 = Gobo

Internal patch:
Strobe = 1
Dimmer = 2
Color = 3
Gobo = 4

Standby values:

Strobe = nvt
Dimmer= 255 (= volledig open)
Color en gobo nvt

Effect type:
Strobe = eff
Dimmer= Dimmer
Color = eff
Gobo= eff

Mirror/head patch

X (pan) = H (5) L (-)
y (tilt) = H (6) L (-)

Hard Soft Cross:

hier heb ik ze alle vier op soft gezet

Unit name: 
Martin SCX 500

Unit discription:
_____

Reset lamp value:

Reset op ch 1 Off = 0 On = 250
lamp nvt off nvt on nvt

Dip switch config:
NVT hier doe ik niks

Find beam:
Alleen de dimmer op 255

Control Type:

Alle 4 op Lin

nu wil ik opslaan en ik krijg dan een mishmatch.

wat doe ik hier dan fout.

----------


## lucken

Volgens mij zit het probleem in de reset. Voor de SGM is dit kanaal reeds in gebruik voor de dimmer. U kan een kanaal niet 2 maal toekennen !

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

dus bij deze fixture kan ik geen reset gaan bruiken, neem ik dan aan.
ik zal het eens proberen

oke fixture wordt nu wel toe gekent.

heb onder tussen nog wat veranderingen aan gebracht.
in het Effect type:


Strobe = eff
Dimmer= Dimmer = nu eff geworden omdat het anders niet goed werkte
Color = eff
Gobo= eff


de reset zit nu bij het eerste kanaal gewoon bij, 1ste schuif helemaal naar boven en hij reset na 5 seconden.

dadelijk ga ik toch weer proberen om van de color en de gobo een tab functie te maken zodat ik alle kleuren en gobo's op een vast punt heb staan.
ik laat het resultaat wel weer blijken later op de middag.
en als het dan eenmaal werkt dan zal ik deze fixture ook beschikbaar stellen voor andere om deze in hen tafel in te kunnen ladden.

het is allemaal gelukt. Dus wie deze martin scx500 niet zelf wil intikken kan me ff mailen voor de fixture voor je tafel

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Kijk, dat zijn nou de leuke berichten. Probleem opgelost en nog een bijdrage ook. 

Ga zo door!!

Btw, voor ieder nieuwe gebruiker van de studioSC tafels: om je work file te clearen (dus een nieuwe show from scratch) zet je de tafel aan met grab en play ingedrukt. Op een gegeven moment vraag de tafel om een password en vervolgens tik je de flash buttons onder registers in alszijnde het cijfers zijn: 1 2 1 2 9 7

Je patch gaat er ook uit en dimmers weer 1:1.

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

121297 is al veel vuldig gebruikt inderdaad

----------


## sjoerd

we hebben zelf een pilot 2000 in gebruik. werkt het scan gedeelte van zo'n studioSC hetzelfde als een pilot of juist niet? zou wellicht voor ons een 
handige tafel zijn, zeker als de werking hetzelfde is.. ik hoor t graag

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo Sjoerd,

Ik heb zelf nog niet eerder met de Pilot gewerkt, maar qua uiterlijk en positionering van de knoppen zal de sturing identiek zijn. 

En je hebt meer scenes te creeeren en je kan werken met registrys voro de weergave. 

Ik heb zelf de 24sc en ben er erg tevreden over

----------


## Highfield

> we hebben zelf een pilot 2000 in gebruik. werkt het scan gedeelte van zo'n studioSC hetzelfde als een pilot of juist niet? zou wellicht voor ons een 
> handige tafel zijn, zeker als de werking hetzelfde is.. ik hoor t graag



het scangedeelte op de pilot werkt in principe hetzelfde als op een sc12/sc24, ware het niet dat de knoppenrij onderaan de pilot zowel voor pages- als voor cues- als voor fixturesselectie gebruikt wordt terwijl dit bij de beide sc's aparte knoppen zijn. ook het eerdergenoemde wegschrijven van meerdere effecten+bewegingen tegelijk in 1 register is onmogelijk op een pilot.

----------


## Max

Aangezien ik erop gewezen werd om in één van de bestaande topics door te gaan, bij deze:

Ik heb momenteel enkele sturingen liggen (Sunlite, Freekie, Scanmaster) maar zou graag één degelijk tafeltje willen voor het aansturen van mijn intelligent licht. Zodoende ben ik aan lezen op J&H en kwam ik uit op de SGM Pilot 2000.

Over deze sturing lees ik veel lovende verhalen, en de functies die ik op de Freekie mis worden met deze sturing wél aangevuld (Chase's combineren, Live ingrijpen ed.)

Nu vroeg ik mij af of deze Pilot 2000 écht zoveel meer bied als de Freekie. 
En wat zijn de voor- en nadelen van deze tafel?

Ik ben van plan een 4-tal Moving Heads (Momenteel Ypoc) en een 2-tal Atomics met deze tafel aan te gaan sturen. De parren zullen op een Scenesetter achtig iets (Of toch een Ma12/2?) komen. 

Ik hoop dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen.

Alvast Bedankt!,
Max

----------


## ralph

Als je toch een faderbak overweegt, waarom dan niet in je keuze een SGM12SC betrekken, heb je alles in een tafeltje. Qua bediening zijn de pilot2000 en de sc tafels vrijwel gelijk. Het conventionele gedeelte is ook erg overzichtelijk en voor disco en bandjes erg oke werkend.

----------


## Max

> Als je toch een faderbak overweegt, waarom dan niet in je keuze een SGM12SC betrekken, heb je alles in een tafeltje. Qua bediening zijn de pilot2000 en de sc tafels vrijwel gelijk. Het conventionele gedeelte is ook erg overzichtelijk en voor disco en bandjes erg oke werkend.



De SGM 12 Scan heb ik inderdaad ook bekeken. Reden waarom ik de Pilot 2000 zo aantrekkelijk vond is het feit dat hij netjes 19" in te bouwen is. Maargoed, dat is natuurlijk geen reden om voor een bepaalde tafel te kiezen  :Big Grin: .

Voordeel van die 12sc tafel is dat ik er óók mijn parren mee kan besturen, en dus een eventuele scenesetter die ook op het verlanglijstje staat niet hoef aan te schaffen. 

Maargoed, eventuele suggesties zijn altijd welkom! Heb met beide sturingen nog nooit gewerkt dus kan zelf niet uitmaken welke voor mij het beste werkt.

----------


## tijn

Je kunt je parren ook prima kwijt op een Pilot 2000, maar dat is wel een beetje afhankelijk van je gebruik. Voor disco/drive in werk volstaat het prima, wil je bandjes uitlichten etc. dan volstaat een Pilot niet meer (voor de parren dan).

----------


## Max

Momenteel zal de tafel alleen gebruikt worden voor disco's. Maargoed, aangezien ik niet weet wat de toekomst brengt is het misschien handig om dan voor de 12SC versie te gaan aangezien deze ook een uitgebreide sectie voor conventioneel licht heeft.

Andere optie is natuurlijk ook om voorlopig een Pilot 2000 te gebruiken voor Intelligent licht + Conv. licht. En mocht het nodig zijn dan zouden de parren later op een Scenesetter/Ma 12/2 kunnen.

Overigens heb ik met deze SGM sturingen nog géén ervaring dus kan ook niet zeggen of ze geschikt zijn voor mijn doel. Wel weet ik dat de huidige Martin Freekie niet aan mijn eisen voldoet.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Dit weekend een klus op een nieuwe SGM Studio Scancontrol 12 gedaan voor 12 bandjes op een festival en hij voldeed uitstekend! Daar hingen 2 MH's/ 8 Scan's / 2 Atomic's / 2 Rookmachines / 1 Hazer / 12x Front / 10 Acl's & 20 ledparren aan.. Werkte als een tierelier en was snel te programmeren. Door het transparant programmeren kun je uiteraard een eindeloos variërende show weggeven. 

Dus mijn conclusie, werkt goed voor Bands/Disco etc.

Misschien wel de ideale tafel voor jou doel?

----------


## Den Berte

Kan je hier eens wat foto's van laten zien aub. ik ben eens benieuwd naar die led parren.

----------


## Max

> Misschien wel de ideale tafel voor jou doel?



Daar begint het wel op te lijken  :Big Grin:  Misschien binnenkort maar eens een afspraak maken bij Wytec voor een demo (als dat mogelijk is?). 

Zag dat First Impression (waar ik praktisch naast woon) zowel de Pilot 2000, Pilot 3000 én de Studio Scan control 24 had. Maargoed, om nu een tafel te gaan huren om vervolgens te kijken of deze geschikt voor mijn doel is zie ik ook niet zitten, het gaat me immers om het feit hoe de basis van deze sturing werkt. En of het beter werkt dan mijn huidige sturingen (Martin Freekie/Sunlite).

----------


## Steefke

Dag Max,

Wij hebben idd de pilot 2000, 3000 en de sgm studio24sc staan, ik ben werkzaam bij firstimpression, een keer komen kijken is geen probleem. Laat anders maar even een prive bericht achter.

Grtn Stephan.

----------


## Max

> Dag Max,
> 
> Wij hebben idd de pilot 2000, 3000 en de sgm studio24sc staan, ik ben werkzaam bij firstimpression, een keer komen kijken is geen probleem. Laat anders maar even een prive bericht achter.
> 
> Grtn Stephan.



Beste,

Hartelijk dank voor het aanbod. Heb je even een mailtje gestuurd.

----------


## showband

> Daar hingen 2 MH's/ 8 Scan's / 2 Atomic's / 2 Rookmachines / 1 Hazer / 12x Front / 10 Acl's & 20 ledparren aan.



ik zou hier dolgraag foto´s van willen zien en willen weten wat voor ledparren. Ik ben nog steeds op zoek naar ledparren die mee kunnen komen met normale PAR/ACL/atomic/MH´s.

Als je 12 frontlicht nodig had. wil ik zien hoe groot het effect van 10 LEDpar daarbij is. please,please plaats een foto en vertel het merk. (of mail)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 24Music

> Dit weekend een klus op een nieuwe SGM Studio Scancontrol 12 gedaan ...



Hoi Christiaan, 

wij werken sinds een aantal maanden ook met een SGM 12 SC, en naar volle tevredenheid. Heb er al meerdere keren 8 Mac's of 6 Ypoc's opgehad, veelal in combinatie met 8 scans, wat effecten en een aantal fourbarren. Maar ook voor bruiloftjes e.d. neem ik 'm graag mee; dan ziet de show er toch wat gelikter uit ;-)

Ook ik had - zoals schijnbaar iedereen - problemen met de configuration mishmatch. Mijn advies: programmeer je fixture in eerste instantie zo eenvoudig mogelijk. Dus geen namen toekennen, reset instellen, etc etc. Alleen het aantal DMX kanalen aangeven, de internal patch, en je pan/tilt. Doe je dit volgens het boekje, dan werkt alles in 1x. Vervolgens kun je je instelling editten, en zie je vanzelf wat en waar er iets misgaat (in geval van...). 

Als laatste: met 12 registery's kun je een leuke show doen, maar het zijn niet heel veel reg. (ik gebruik dikwijls maar 1 page, =makkelijker). Hoe programmeren jullie dan de macro's e.d. weg? Persoonlijk heb ik een tweetal faders van reg. voor de shutters van scans en MH's, en de volgende 9 faders zijn alleen voor movements van zowel scans als MH's. De laatste fader is een gecombineerde kleuren/gobo functie. 

Parren zijn geprogrammeerd onder de direct fader, en effecten stuur ik live aan. Jullie werkwijze?

----------


## Max

Heb onlangs van Steefke (waarvoor mijn dank!) een demo gehad van de SGM Pilot 2000 & 3000. Al gauw bleek dat de 2000 voor mijn toepassing perfect aan mijn eisen voldoet.

Inmiddels heb ik zelf een Pilot 2000 aangeschaft, dus mijn licht-kwestie is opgelost  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> Hoi Christiaan, 
> 
> Als laatste: met 12 registery's kun je een leuke show doen, maar het zijn niet heel veel reg. (ik gebruik dikwijls maar 1 page, =makkelijker). Hoe programmeren jullie dan de macro's e.d. weg? Persoonlijk heb ik een tweetal faders van reg. voor de shutters van scans en MH's, en de volgende 9 faders zijn alleen voor movements van zowel scans als MH's. De laatste fader is een gecombineerde kleuren/gobo functie. 
> 
> Parren zijn geprogrammeerd onder de direct fader, en effecten stuur ik live aan. Jullie werkwijze?



Hallo,

ik gebruik wel meer dan één pagina van de registers en dat kan in feite ook nog érg simpel werken.

Bijvoorbeeld in Programma 1 heb je 12 (scenes) verschillende posities met scans/MH's te staan. Dan programmeer ik op Register 1 Pagina 1 een looplichtje van ál die 12 scenes met een toegevoegde bepaalde tijd. Op register 1 pagina 2 zet ik dan Programma 1 scene 1. Op register 1 pagina 3 zeg ik dan Programma 1 scene 2, etc etc. Dit evenals met de kleuren, gobo's, Shapes (maar dan geen looplichtje erin, puur 1 scene per register) en shutter. Parren (ledparren in ons geval) inderdaad onder Direct fader. ( Deze kun je trouwens ook toevoegen aan een bestaande register. Dus bijvoorbeeld een Atomic in het dimmergedeelte die je een loopje geeft in de direct mode, kun je toevoegen aan een register waar de strobo's (shutter) van je intelligent licht inzit. Kun je leuke dingen mee uithalen! Front etc houd ik inderdaad ook op de dimmerschuiven, programmeer ik niet mee.

----------


## martje

Heren collega,

Ik ben al enige jaren in bezit van een 12 SC maar nu heb ik een probleem waar ik niet uit kom. Van het een op het andere moment is mijn SC gedeelte er mee opgehouden. Dat wil zeggen dat ik alles gewoon kan instellen maar dat mijn fictures er niet op reageren. Ongeacht welk adres ze mee krijgen. De effecten werken op anders tafels wel gewoon. Heb al een backup terug gezet hielp niet, fabrieks instellingen terug gezet hielp ook niet. Het parren gedeelte werkt wel gewoon.

Graag z.s.m. Jullie reactie. :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## RePo

> Heb onlangs van Steefke (waarvoor mijn dank!) een demo gehad van de SGM Pilot 2000 & 3000. Al gauw bleek dat de 2000 voor mijn toepassing perfect aan mijn eisen voldoet.
> 
> Inmiddels heb ik zelf een Pilot 2000 aangeschaft, dus mijn licht-kwestie is opgelost .



Zijn er veel verschillen op het gebied van bediening en mogelijkheden??

----------


## Steefke

> Heren collega,
> 
> Ik ben al enige jaren in bezit van een 12 SC maar nu heb ik een probleem waar ik niet uit kom. Van het een op het andere moment is mijn SC gedeelte er mee opgehouden. Dat wil zeggen dat ik alles gewoon kan instellen maar dat mijn fictures er niet op reageren. Ongeacht welk adres ze mee krijgen. De effecten werken op anders tafels wel gewoon. Heb al een backup terug gezet hielp niet, fabrieks instellingen terug gezet hielp ook niet. Het parren gedeelte werkt wel gewoon.
> 
> Graag z.s.m. Jullie reactie.



Misschien even de tafel openschroeven en kijken of de connectoren van de flatcables goed vastzitten... Anders even langs de dealer gaan voor een check. Succes grtn,

----------


## Steefke

> Zijn er veel verschillen op het gebied van bediening en mogelijkheden??



Er zijn zeker veel verschillen in bediening en mogelijkheden. 

De pilot-3000 heeft een touche screen, pallets voor kleuren gobo's enz, cue lists, usb aansluiting, 2 dmx uitgangen (1024ch) en backup mogelijkheden op een flashkaartje (64mb) De software van de tafel is in dezelfde stijl als zijn grote broer de regia..

De pilot-2000 is daarintegen een stuk kleiner, en heeft de bovengenoemde functies niet zie ook even lighting consoles architectural and theatrical lighting systems: pilot 2000

Grtn Stephan.

----------


## martje

> Misschien even de tafel openschroeven en kijken of de connectoren van de flatcables goed vastzitten... Anders even langs de dealer gaan voor een check. Succes grtn,



Dat is mijn volgende stap. Maar volgens jullie kan het dus geen instelling zijn. Ik kan er in iedergeval niets naar terug leiden.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Om nog even op de config mismatches te komen.

in veel gevallen zijn het de ingesprogrammeerde Reset en Lamp on commandos die de tafel verwarren. De tafel software kan deze alleen toewijzen als de unit daarvoor een apart kanaal heeft. Dus een mac met de reset en lamp commando's onder de shutter moet je dus zonder lamp commando's programmeren (natuurlijk kun je er een scene aan opofferen....)

Om ook het probleem van de niet werkende SC sectie te shooten:

Zoals gezegd, de flatcables controleren. Hoewel ze doorgaans goed blijven zitten, toch een mogelijke oorzaak. Anders wordt het toch een ritje Wytec. Er kan een onderdeeltje op de print los zitten. Dit komt dan weer door de drukkrachten op de print. Hoewel deze redelijk verdeeld worden en opgevangen, kan er misschien een soldeertje los zitten. Check met name de pinnen die door de print heen gaan. 

suc6

----------


## stevenroadie

hallo mensen ik heb een vraag ik heb deze tafel in gebruik en vind het een pracht tafeltje alleen kan mijn parren niet fijn kwijt  zou ik een sgm tafel zonder scan control  de op aan kunnen sluiten en daar mijn parren onder verdelen wie weet die  ???????

----------


## Highfield

welke tafel heb je precies? op een sc12/24 zit een los deel voor conventioneel licht, maar op een pilot2000 niet...

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

De SGM studio 24 en 12 (en ook de sc versies), kunnen met elkaar communiceren middels een master-slave verhouding. Dus een extra wing kun je dus maken.

Ik weet niet of dat met een mix van een pilot en studio kan.

----------


## NiTRO

Ik kan nergens in de handleiding terug vinden of ik een shape onder een memory kan zetten. Is dit mogelijk? En kan iemand mij vertellen hoe dit moet?

groet en alvast bedankt!

Erc

----------


## Mobile-Tom

Na wat flink gestoei met mn browser - zie bovenstaand -kan ik eindelijk mn bericht goed plaatsen.


Voor diegene die allemaal per mail om de *handleiding Studio 12/ 24* vroegen:

http://mobileshowtechniek.nl/handlei...tudio12-24.pdf

( ik zal van de week ook de rest van alle Nederlandse SGM handleidingen online zetten )

Grtn Tom.

----------


## RePo

Zou iemand in het kort de manier van werken tijdens een show kunnen uitleggen voor een Studio 12 SC?? De makkelijkste en flexibelste methodes.

En dan bedoel ik met name het gedeelte voor effecten; bijv. beweging of kleur onder register?? Praktische tips dus.

----------


## Den Berte

wat voor show ga je doen. kan helpen voor de tips.
ik kan al zeggen probeer geen macro's apart op te slagen zonder pan en tilt ( wat vb op een avo wel gaat) want dit gaat toch niet. kijk ook het verloop van je show. je kan dan alles pagina per pagina doen. ik weet uit ondervinding dat de 12 memregisters wat weinig zijn als je vb een vrijpodium moet doen, maar dan voor een optreden van een groep met een vaste set lijst hij weer wel goed mee door kan. en vertel ook eens wat je gaat aansturen en wat je wil in je schow.

groeten
Bert

----------


## RePo

> wat voor show ga je doen. kan helpen voor de tips.
> ik kan al zeggen probeer geen macro's apart op te slagen zonder pan en tilt ( wat vb op een avo wel gaat) want dit gaat toch niet. kijk ook het verloop van je show. je kan dan alles pagina per pagina doen. ik weet uit ondervinding dat de 12 memregisters wat weinig zijn als je vb een vrijpodium moet doen, maar dan voor een optreden van een groep met een vaste set lijst hij weer wel goed mee door kan. en vertel ook eens wat je gaat aansturen en wat je wil in je schow.
> 
> groeten
> Bert



Voornamelijk house-feestjes, dus er is nooit bekend wat er gaat gebeuren. Voorheen op een Pilot programmeerde ik de beweging apart van de kleur. 
Is het bijvoorbeeld ook mogelijk om een schuif van een register te gebruiken voor alle kleuren??

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Dat kan, mits je de kleur als Dimmer effect in je fixture library hebt staan. Dan wordt ie niet gesnapped bij het oproepen.

----------


## Mobile-Tom

> Voornamelijk house-feestjes, dus er is nooit bekend wat er gaat gebeuren. Voorheen op een Pilot programmeerde ik de beweging apart van de kleur. 
> Is het bijvoorbeeld ook mogelijk om een schuif van een register te gebruiken voor alle kleuren??



Ja dat is mogelijk,  jouw kleurschuifje van je movinghead / scanner / etc. omhoog doen en dan GRAB inhouden en onder je registerbutton drukken. denk er wel aan dat je ook nog met je dimmer zit. ( Bij de studio 12 / 24 is dit het geval dan)

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Sorry dat ik bot ga reageren, maar botweg de grab toets indrukken en wegschrijven is wel heel erg kort door de bocht en zal in de meeste gevallen niet functioneren. 

Programmeer je intelligent in het direct gedeelte. Stap over naar de REG modus, selecteer het programma, de stappen, de Fixtures EN de functies die je wilt gebruiken uit die scene (of aantal scenes) (hou ten alle tijden de STORE button ingedrukt ! ) stel de fade tijd in  en druk vervolgens (als je nog steeds de STORE toets plus de overige toetsen hebt ingedrukt ) de betreffende register fader in in de linker onderrij...

KLAAR !

----------


## sjoerd

> Zou iemand in het kort de manier van werken tijdens een show kunnen uitleggen voor een Studio 12 SC?? De makkelijkste en flexibelste methodes.
> 
> En dan bedoel ik met name het gedeelte voor effecten; bijv. beweging of kleur onder register?? Praktische tips dus.



 even een extra vraag als collega van RePo; wat is het verschil in het scan gedeelte met een pilot 2000? En wat zijn verder de plussen en minnen tov de pilots die we hebben? Dit ivm de afweging om deze aan te schaffen. Uiteraard is het gedeelte voor conventioneel licht veel uitgebreider, maar ik vraag me vooral af wat deze tafel in de praktijk te bieden heeft. Het zal worden gebruikt voor dance feesten, maar ook wel voor podium en live toepassing

----------


## Highfield

Hardwarematig:
Omdat de s12SC de knoppen voor scenes, programs & fixtures los heeft in 3 rijen, in plaats van 1 rij van 20 die multifunctioneel gebruikt word voor alle 3 deze functies, kun je veel sneller bij je programma's, en is snel live ingrijpen een stuk meer foulproof. Het is wel zo dat de 20 knoppen op de pilot wel mogelijkheid bieden voor meer dan 12 fixtures zoals op de s12SC de limiet is.

Ook de meerdere registers (144 op 12 pages tov 40 op 2 pages) en de aanwezigheid van registerfaders tov knoppen zijn redenen om toch voor de s12SC te gaan in deze toepassing. Zoals je zelf aangeeft, het uitgebreidere (en bij de 24SC nog grotere) conventionele deel bied toch ook voordelen (denk aan even frontlicht bijstellen, ACL's, blinders).

Softwarematig:
inhoudelijk geen verschil, maar de volgorde van knoppen drukken is bij de s12SC net iets doorzichtiger dan bij de pilot. in mijn ogen ben je bij die tafel relatief sneller de weg kwijt omdat alles op die 20 knoppen zit.

----------


## RePo

Nog over de studio 12 SC:

Wat is eigenlijk het nut van de registers? Want wanneer ik programmes wegschrijf naar de registers veranderd het register mee, dan is het toch ook niet mogelijk om meer dan 12 verschillende registers te hebben  :Confused:

----------


## Den Berte

dit is waar, maar dat komt omdat de registers een direkte link zijn naar de programma's die je wegschrijft in het direkt gedeelte van de scansectie. dus verander je een kleur in het direkt gedeelte zal deze ook zijn verandert in het register gedeelte

----------


## moderator

Je kunt delen van een programma wegschrijven onder een register.
Zo is een register niet altijd gelijk aan een programma.
Als je een beetje handig progt kan je zo dus je kleuren en je moves onder verschillende registers wegschrijven. Het is alweer een paar dagen geleden dat ik heb zitten proggen op een studio tafel, maar zo uit het blote hoofd staat me bij dat je maximaal drie registers tegelijk actief kunt hebben.
Iemand die dit kan bevestigen danwel ontkrachten?

----------


## stakke

> Het is alweer een paar dagen geleden dat ik heb zitten proggen op een studio tafel, maar zo uit het blote hoofd staat me bij dat je maximaal drie registers tegelijk actief kunt hebben.
> Iemand die dit kan bevestigen danwel ontkrachten?



Het is me al een paar jaartjes geleden... Maar je kan meer dan 3 tegelijk openzetten. Ik werkte vooral met movitec erop. Zo maakte ik twee banken met kleuren, een of twee met gobo's, een met prism, een met PT,....
Het leuke is dat je nu deze kan wegschrijven onder de registers. En je kan als je chases maakt, uit die zelfde bank blijven combineren. 

Een standaard iets wat ik altijd deed. In een Bank het je 12 geheugens. en een movitec heeft 12 kleuren. Je voelt het al komen, elke kleur slaagde ik op (mooi het wiel volgen); en nu 2stappen-chase (kleur 1 en kleur 2) opslaan in op een pagina. Volgende 2stappen-chase (kleur2 en kleur3), dit op de volgende pagina (onder dezelfde schuif). 
Dit ook voor combi kleuren, shutterssequenses, dimmers, gobo's
Op deze manier kan je vet veel combineren (ongestructureerd). En heb je al gauw met 12 movitec-en de 12 pagina's vol staan.

----------


## Highfield

> Je kunt delen van een programma wegschrijven onder een register.
> Zo is een register niet altijd gelijk aan een programma.
> Als je een beetje handig progt kan je zo dus je kleuren en je moves onder verschillende registers wegschrijven. Het is alweer een paar dagen geleden dat ik heb zitten proggen op een studio tafel, maar zo uit het blote hoofd staat me bij dat je maximaal drie registers tegelijk actief kunt hebben.
> Iemand die dit kan bevestigen danwel ontkrachten?



wat jij aangeeft geldt voor de pilot2000, die kan maximaal 4 registers (programs) tegelijk hebben lopen.

----------


## Highfield

> Het is me al een paar jaartjes geleden... Maar je kan meer dan 3 tegelijk openzetten. Ik werkte vooral met movitec erop. Zo maakte ik twee banken met kleuren, een of twee met gobo's, een met prism, een met PT,....
> Het leuke is dat je nu deze kan wegschrijven onder de registers. En je kan als je chases maakt, uit die zelfde bank blijven combineren.



1 vervelend probleem: de rate/speed van je chase, die je instelt met de 2 draaiknoppen op het SC deel, worden niet mee opgeslagen in je register!!! dus een mooi getimede langzame PT chase is dus verneukt zodra je een snelle kleurchase instelt met die draaiknoppen...de stappen blijven wel opgeslagen, en zullen netjes doorlopen worden, alleen is je timing foetsie. gevolg is dus ook dat twee tegelijkertijd lopende chases altijd hetzelfde getimed moeten zijn...

----------


## sjoerd

> Je kunt delen van een programma wegschrijven onder een register.
> Zo is een register niet altijd gelijk aan een programma.
> Als je een beetje handig progt kan je zo dus je kleuren en je moves onder verschillende registers wegschrijven. Het is alweer een paar dagen geleden dat ik heb zitten proggen op een studio tafel, maar zo uit het blote hoofd staat me bij dat je maximaal drie registers tegelijk actief kunt hebben.
> Iemand die dit kan bevestigen danwel ontkrachten?



oke, dat maakt meer duidelijk;  je kunt dus niet alleen complete progs maar ook enkele scenes in een register zetten. Dus Remco; dan moeten we er zeker uitkomen!

----------


## stakke

> 1 vervelend probleem: de rate/speed van je chase, die je instelt met de 2 draaiknoppen op het SC deel, worden niet mee opgeslagen in je register!!! dus een mooi getimede langzame PT chase is dus verneukt zodra je een snelle kleurchase instelt met die draaiknoppen...de stappen blijven wel opgeslagen, en zullen netjes doorlopen worden, alleen is je timing foetsie. gevolg is dus ook dat twee tegelijkertijd lopende chases altijd hetzelfde getimed moeten zijn...



 Wel dat is waar, en dat is in mijn ogen ook de grootte zwakte van deze tafel. Ik meen mij te herineren dat ik de chases voor kleuren vrijwel steeds op audio zetten. Wat mee opgeslagen wordt... Voor langzame PT een shape gebruikt. Maar pin me er niet op vast. Het is echt al lang geleden. Op een of ander manier lukte me het om het gewenste resultaat te krijgen. Anders zou ik er niet 2 jaartjes op getikt hebben.

PS sequensen met timings moet je zeker niet met deze tafel doen. het is goed voor party's en daar blijft het dan ook bij.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

De meeste heads hebben gelukkig een PT speed optie, die ik op de 24sc graag meeprog in de scenes. Dus een PT fade is dan wel redelijk te realiseren.

Het SMPTE gedeelte heb ik ook wel eens gebruikt, was even puzzelen maar werkte wel met een voorgebakken show. Alleeen precies op het juiste moment instarten en de registrys op de goede modus gebruiken. 

Je kon maximaal 3 registry's openen zetten ivm calculatie beperkingen, maar dat is door Italie opgelost in de software updates. 

MEt de 12 of 24 sc moet je rekening houden met de pauze knop in het inetlli gedeelte. Deze bepaalt welke staat van het programma er naar de registry geschreven wordt. De staat wijzigt niet. Dus een Programma met pauze op scene 2 zal zo blijven staan in de registry, ondanks dat je in het programma zelf de pauze uitzet. Ddenk dus hierbij aan color chases onder registry's waarbij je de colors apart nog kan wegscrijven onder registry's. Scheelt weer programma's (zowel op de 12 als 24 heb je er maar 12. )

----------


## RePo

> oke, dat maakt meer duidelijk; je kunt dus niet alleen complete progs maar ook enkele scenes in een register zetten. Dus Remco; dan moeten we er zeker uitkomen!



Is het mogelijk om meerdere scenes in een register te zetten??

----------


## moderator

jazeker, maar....ltp

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Wat een registry van een 24/12 sc kan bevatten is het volgende:

1 scene uit de fadersectie (12/24 of 48 faders) met grab gestored
1 chase van de middensectie (dus een chase van de fadersectie)
1 Program snapshot van het scangedeelte (een snapshot van een enkele scene is dus eigenlijk een snapshot van een programma, gepauzeerd op die scene, dus een scene chase kan ook.)

Je kunt dus niet meerdere scene's van een sectie onder 1 registry fader zetten.

----------


## paulgotcha

Weet iemand toevallig hoe je de pilot 3000 een harde reset geeft? Een combi van knoppen en aan schakelaar? Heb een probleem met touch calibration. En zonder schern kun je weinig!

alvast bedankt.

----------


## paulgotcha

> Weet iemand toevallig hoe je de pilot 3000 een harde reset geeft? Een combi van knoppen en aan schakelaar? Heb een probleem met touch calibration. En zonder schern kun je weinig!
> 
> alvast bedankt.



bedankt voor het lezen! maar heb het al opgelost! Voor andere mensen die dit probleem ook gaan hebben:

 - console uitschakelen
 - even wachten
 - 'MENU' en 'DBO' tegelijk indrukken
 - console inschakelen

nu krijg je het touchscreen calibration scherm, druk goed op de 2 +'jes, OK en voila!

----------


## Marc

Nog even een vraagje over de SGM 24 SC.

Ik heb  een shutter speed in een programma gezet.
Deze zet ik naar een register toe. Nu wil ik vanuit dat register deze shutter speed kunnen varieren, fader dicht-> snelheid nul, fader open-> shutter snel (proportioneel).
Dit lukt me dus niet, zodra ik het register bedien, gaat de shutter direct naar de van te voren ingeprogrameerde shutter speed, dus niet variabel!

Hetzelfde idee heb ik met dimmers van een fixture, deze kan ik niet op een mooie vloeiende manier naar een register krijgen. (bv. De dimmers van de washes en de spots op 2 apparte registers zetten). 

Heeft iemand hiervoor de oplossing.

----------


## Bert

Je kunt in je programma's functies van je fixtures in en uitschakelen. Dit doe je door store en het programma tegelijk in gedrukt te houden. De groene ledjes geven nu aan wat in geschakeld is in het gekozen programma, scenes-fictures-pan/tilt-fixturefuncties etc.
Shutter uitschakelen.
Dan een nieuw programma maken met alleen de shutter ingeschakeld. Programma/scene maken met shutter op 256 en deze onder een register zetten.
Ik heb 't zelf nooit geprobeerd maar volgens mij moet 't zo werken.
Zaterdag zie ik onze SC nog, ik wil 't dan nog wel ff proberen.

----------


## Bert

Ik heb 't bovenstaande geprobeerd, en dat werkt. Met 4 kryptons.
Je dimmer onder een register zetten doe ik dus ook nooit, maar gebruik gewoon de fader van 't register, die dimt dan je fixture.
Maar misschien past 't niet in jouw lichtshow. 
In je fixture library moet je de effectlable van je shutter wel op "dim" zetten.
suc6 met proggen.

----------


## lurifax

Hoi Allemaal,
Misschien dat jullie mij een beetje kunnen helpen.
Hoe maak je een beetje simpel een lichtstand met headjes op deze tafel.
En nog een vraag,kun je deze moves samen met conventioneel licht progammeren...


Ik hoor het vanzelf wel...

Grtz Joyce

----------


## Highfield

het makkelijkst is in mijn ogen om hiervoor de joystick te gebruiken. sla in een scene de ene stand op, in een andere scene de andere. selecteer ze beiden (hoe dit moet staat in de handleiding), stel met de draaiknoppen rate en speed in en als dit je bevalt schrijf je het weg naar een register. 
let op: registers slaan de rate/speed instellingen niet op!!

conventioneel meeprogrammeren kan wel, maar dan moet je een 12ch (meer cq minder kan ook) dimmerfixture creeren op het scancontrolgedeelte en dit in dezelfde scenes als de beweging zetten. je bent dan wel gebonden aan je instellingen, het is niet zo dat je tijdens je show kan beslissen de conv. fade weg te laten.

mvg Highfield

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

@Marc,

Je shutters staan in de fixture library waarschijnlijk of effect. Als dit zo is dan snapt de registry naar de geprogrammeerde waarde. Zet je de shutter op Dim dan fadet hij deze naar de ingestelde waarde. Ik neem aan dat je wel weet hoe je met de library om moet gaan. 
Wat Bert zegt klopt niet helemaal maar hij heeft wel een goede tip mbt het programmeren. 

@lurifax

Het handigst programmeren is afhankelijk van welk type show en je persoonlijke voorkeuren. Er is veel mogelijk. 

Volledige scenes programmeren en schrijven naar de registrys, of alle attributen apart programmeren en bedienen. 

@ beide

Je kan me altijd een bericht sturen of emailen als je er niet uit komt met de 24sc of 12sc.

----------


## lurifax

Thnx Gerrit,denk dat ik er wel uitkom.
Zo niet,dan kom ik wel weer bij je terug  :Smile:

----------


## Vlaatje

Hoe zit het op dit moment met de software van Pilot 3000? Is er al iets gebeurt met de DMX-IN bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## Highfield

Daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar; ik heb sgm even gemaild of ze me een bestandje met software releasenotes kunnen sturen. Als ik die heb laat ik t wel even weten.

mvg,

----------


## paaj

Hallo,

Ik ben bezig met het programmeren van movingheads in de tafel, maar stuit op een probleempje...
Ik programmeer alle standjes in open wit, zodat ik de kleuren, gobo's en prisma's er vanuit de programmabank doorheen kan gooien, 
maar als ik een kleur selecteer uit programma 12 en druk daarna programma 10 om er een gobo doorheen te gooien, springt de kleur weer terug naar open wit.
We hebben nog oude programma's in de pc staan waarbij de kleur dan blijft staan, maar de maker ervan is foetsie. 
Ik wil de tafel toch graag op deze manier hanteren maar weet niet hoe ik het zo kan programmeren.

Ik hoop dat iemand van jullie me hiermee verder kan helpen.

Alvast bedankt,

Jaap

----------


## LJKEVIN

Dan is waarschijnlijk bij programma 10 het kleurenwiel geselecteerd..tijdens het programmeren..

???

----------


## johan1988

Heb je ingesteld dat bij de scene van de "standjes" hij de kleuren niet mee neemt?

Dat doe je door de scene ingedrukt te houden. Dan branden onder je lcd als ik het goed heb de ledjes van pan, tilt, color, gobo etc. Door op die knopjes te drukken terwijl je de scene ingedrukt houdt zorg je ervoor dat hij dat niet mee neemt. b.v. bij kleuren moet je ervoor zorgen dat alleen Color brand.

Succes ermee .. !

----------


## paaj

maar natuurlijk.. de kleuren doen nou niet mee en het werkt naar behoren :Big Grin: 

bedankt jongens!

----------


## paaj

Ik maak nou een programma met 4x Movitec Wash en 8x Showtec Wash, maar het bovenstaande, 
de kleuren uitschakelen in het programma van de standjes, werkt alleen voor de Movitecs. 
De Showtec Washes springen dus weer terug naar open wit. 
En dit terwijl de fixtures op de fine pan en fine tilt na exact het zelfde zijn... 
Weet iemand hoe ik dit probleem kan verhelpen?

Alvast bedankt,

Jaap

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

oorzaak 1: Je hebt in het kleuren programma, je showtecs niet geselecteerd staan. Let er op dat je alle parameters kunt aanpassen en opslaan, alleen de geselecteerde worden weergegeven bij het opnieuw laden van het programma. 

Oorzaak 2: je hebt de showtecs niet mee geprogrammeerd

Oorzaak 3: Je showtecs verschillen toch van de Movitecs.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Collega's,

Ik zoek de personality's van 2 movingheads, namelijk:
Claypaky Studiospot 300 & Clay paky studiocolor 300, voor op een SGM Studio 12 scancontrol.

Wie kan mij hier aan helpen, ze staan namelijk niet op de SGM site zelf en (zover ik kon zoeken) ook nergens op dit forum. 

Bij voorbaat dank,

Chris

----------


## JustME125

Even googlen. Heb ik laatst ook gedaan. Dan kun je met de software van SGM verbinding maken met de tafel en kun je de personalities inladen. Als dit niet lukt kun je ze nog altijd aan de hand van de DMX-Chart zelf maken. Maar das wel vervelend werk.

Mzzls

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ik heb inmiddels al een hele zoektocht door Google gedaan, zonder resultaat. Ik weet dat je via de Pc je personality's kunt uploaden naar je tafel, alleen heb ik daar dus de ontbrekende bestandjes voor nodig. Ik krijg de tafel pas de avond vantevoren, dus er is vrijwel geen tijd om die personality's zelf aan te maken, anders had ik dat wel gedaan. 

Toch bedankt.  :Wink:

----------


## RePo

> Ik heb inmiddels al een hele zoektocht door Google gedaan, zonder resultaat. Ik weet dat je via de Pc je personality's kunt uploaden naar je tafel, alleen heb ik daar dus de ontbrekende bestandjes voor nodig. Ik krijg de tafel pas de avond vantevoren, dus er is vrijwel geen tijd om die personality's zelf aan te maken, anders had ik dat wel gedaan. 
> 
> Toch bedankt.



Entertainment lighting services: equipment lighting for theatre and live show Kijken bij service. Vervolgens op fixtures klikken.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Hé Repo,

Zoals ik al zei staan ze niet op de SGM site, deze had ik uiteraard ook al doorzocht. Tenzij ik iets over het hoofd zie?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Christiaan, voor zover ik weet (en kan nazien op de Clay Paky site), is er geen Studiocolor of Studiospot van Clay Paky.. Je bedoelt:

- Ofwel High End Systems Studio Color / Studio Spot
- Ofwel Clay Paky Stagecolor / Stagespot

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Jeroen,

Dankje, ik vond het zelf ook al vreemd staan aangezien ik er nog nooit van gehoord had, maar deze stonden op de rider. Na even erachteraan gebeld te hebben bleek het een misverstand te zijn en moest de stage-serie zijn. Ik heb ze dan inmiddels al gevonden. Bedankt!

----------


## paaj

hallo,

kheb een vraagje.. hoe verwijder ik een chase..? :Confused: 
uit de registerbank lukt wel.. maar de chase moet gewoon helemaal weg...

alvast bedankt!

----------


## johan1988

Phoe, het is alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik met die tafel gewerkt heb, maar je kunt volgens mij als je naar de chase edit modus gaat, step ingedrukt houden en dan alle steps uitzetten door alle ledjes uit te schakelen bij de preset flash toetsen.

Weet niet zeker maar volgens mij deed ik het altijd zo. 

Succes ermee!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Johan heeft inderdaad een oplossing die zou werken, wat je ook simpelweg kunt doen is een lege scene over al je 12 stappen kopieren, is je chase ook leeg.

----------


## paaj

ja t is gelukt gewoon lege stap eroverheen gegooid..

bedankt jongens!

----------


## paaj

Hallo,

hoe kan ik de Pilot helemaal leeg maken zodat ik er weer opnieuw kan in programmeren, zoiets als Grab 1,2,1,2,9,7 op de SC 24..?

Jaap

----------


## CMY

Hallo

Ik heb een vraag.
Hoe kan ik bij de SC 12 per fixture instellen of het kanaal fade/snap is??

Mvg
CMY

----------


## JustME125

> Hallo
> 
> Ik heb een vraag.
> Hoe kan ik bij de SC 12 per fixture instellen of het kanaal fade/snap is??
> 
> Mvg
> CMY



Dit kan voor iedere fixture in de library maar niet voor elke apart gepatchte fixture. Dus wanneer je een MAC in library hebt zitten kun je het voor de desbetreffende MAC wel instellen. Als je die MAC dan 12x patcht dan heb je ook 12x die instellingen.

----------


## Highfield

> Hallo,
> 
> hoe kan ik de Pilot helemaal leeg maken zodat ik er weer opnieuw kan in programmeren, zoiets als Grab 1,2,1,2,9,7 op de SC 24..?
> 
> Jaap



Setup -> Clear Show

mvg,

----------


## U2fan

Hallo,

Al een tijdje niet meer op dit forum geweest. Wachtwoord vergeten etc. Dus maar een nieuwe account aangemaakt. 

Ik ben momenteel bezig met een service-beurt van m'n SGM 24SC. Nu vroeg ik me af wat de laatste software versie was en of je vanuit elke oude versie hiernaar kan upgraden. Volgens mij moet dit gewoon mogelijk zijn via de deskmanager of niet?

Ik heb de mensen bij Wytec gisteren al een bericht gestuurd maar tot nu toe nog geen reactie. Iemand hier weet het vast ook wel. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik hoorde een paar weken terug dat Wytec failliet is gegaan van een collega die destijds wat trainingen op SGM voor ze verzorgde, verklaard misschien hun reactiesnelheid. Voor je firmware-upgrades zul je denk ik direct bij SGM Italie moeten aankloppen voorlopig. Succes!

----------


## renebiemans

Dit kan wel eens kloppen: Kamer van Koophandel: Uitspraken rechtbank 1 april 2008

Volgens mij wordt highlite nu dealer van SGM:
HIGHLITE online - SGM distributed by Highlite International BV

De SGM.it site doet bij mij ook een beetje raar. Hij vind namelijk voor geen enkel product een download. Ik neem aan dat daar de firmware ook tussen zou moeten staan. Iemand die die toevallig nog heeft?

----------


## jurjen_barel

info [apenstaart] sgm.it ???

----------


## Stoney3K

Hallo,

Bij ons cultureel centrum hebben we een SGM Regia 256/36 staan. Die heeft lange tijd goed gewerkt, maar hij stuurt op het moment geen DMX meer uit. Alle menu's, faders enz. schijnen naar behoren te werken (er staat alleen geen signaal op de plug).

Kan iemand mij helpen of vertellen wat er mogelijk aan de hand kan zijn?

----------


## U2fan

Hmmm, Wytec failliet, vraag me af wat er mis is gegaan....

Inmiddels een mail gestuurd naar italie, maar volgens mij is er iets mis met hun site, want onder de download sectie is niets te vinden en m'n mailtje wordt geblockt.

Ik heb ergens iets gelezen over dat versie 2.05 de laatste is voor studio 24sc. Kan iemand dit bevestigen? Misschien zelfs aan mij beschikbaar stellen?

----------


## renebiemans

Zeer waarschijnlijk staat er iets in je menu verkeerd. Als je naar 5=configuration gaat, dan ent indrukken, dan select 10=DMX -> RS232 converter, druk dan weer ent en dan staat er iets met converter. Deze moet op uit staan als je DMX gebruikt. 

Ik had namelijk een tijdje terug ook bijna dezelfde tafel gekocht de: regia 256 + expansion die was volgens de verkoper defect. Alleen was dit dus een instelling in het menu.

De info@sgm.it ligt er ook uit idd. Maar als je je mail naar een van de werknemers stuurt komt hij wel aan. Heb ik gisteren ook gedaan nu nog hopen op antwoord.

Het zou ook kunnen dat wytec meerdere bv's heeft en dat daar een van fait verklaard is.

----------


## moderator

De SGM studio tafels draaien hier op 2.05 versie, voor zover bekend is dat inderdaad de laatste release geweest.

SGM wordt vanaf gisteren in de BeNeLux vertegenwoordigd door Highlite, niet meer door Wytec.

Lijkt me in dit onderwerp niet wenselijk om over andere onderwerpen dan SGM consoles te discussieren.

----------


## Stoney3K

> De SGM studio tafels draaien hier op 2.05 versie, voor zover bekend is dat inderdaad de laatste release geweest.



Ik heb onze Regia 256/36 vandaag nog even onder handen gehad, en gelijk het probleem met de DMX->RS232 converter even aangepakt. Tafeltje stuurt nu weer netjes DMX uit.  :Smile: 

Ik meen me wel te herinneren dat er een sticker op zat waar "v2.06" op stond. Hebben de Regia's andere software-versies dan de Studio's?

----------


## moderator

ja, compleet niet met elkaar te vergelijken!
is ook zeker niet uitwisselbaar  :Smile: 

Regia's draaien op een embedded Windows NT, die studio tafels op besturingsysteem kruik...

----------


## Stoney3K

> ja, compleet niet met elkaar te vergelijken!
> is ook zeker niet uitwisselbaar 
> 
> Regia's draaien op een embedded Windows NT, die studio tafels op besturingsysteem kruik...



Ik kan met enige zekerheid zeggen dat onze 256/36 echt niet op een Windows-variant draait. De Regia Live's misschien, maar de 256/36 heeft nog (net zoals de Studio's) een 40x2 karakterdisplay. Ik vraag me af of Windows NT wel al bestond toen die tafel gebouwd was.  :Smile: 

Nu alleen nog een manual van de Regia 256/36 ergens op zien te snorren, dan kan ik me uitleven en het ding gaan programmeren.  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Die ouwe schuivenbakken hebben ze toendertijd ook Regia genoemd!
Glad vergeten, is ook al ff een paar dagen terug.
Ik bedoelde de reia live/opera, kortom die blauwe SGM consoles anno nu.

----------


## renebiemans

Ik heb de nieuwe firmware van de studio 24sc vandaag van highlite ontvangen. Als iemand deze nodig heeft moet hij maar even mailen.

----------


## U2fan

> Ik heb de nieuwe firmware van de studio 24sc vandaag van highlite ontvangen. Als iemand deze nodig heeft moet hij maar even mailen.



Die wil ik wel graag van je ontvangen.

----------


## U2fan

> Die wil ik wel graag van je ontvangen.



Inmiddels zelf een berichtje gestuurd naar Highlite, en ik had de volgende dag de firmware al binnen. Het is inderdaad versie 2.05.

Moet zeggen ze een geweldig goede service leveren daar bij Highlite

----------


## lurifax

Sinds kort bezig met de SGM Studio scancontrol 24... alles werkt gewoon alleen 1 ding krijg ik niet helemaal voor elkaar... zou kunnen dat ik de verkeerde volgorde gebruik hoor... maar vraag me af hoe je je effects apart kan progammeren dus een progamma met 12 scene's met bijvoorbeeld alleen gobo's of kleur of wat dan ook,heb die dingen alleen geselcteerd maar dan onthoudt hij opeens ook andere dingen enzo... kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik het wel voor elkaar krijg?

alvast bedankt!

grtz Joyce

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Simpel, zoek in je handleiding naar 'actieve kanalen' in je 'Programma's' en dan kom je er vanzelf uit.  Programma 1 bijvoorbeeld selecteren en ingedrukt houden, dan de juiste attributes van je fixtures selecteren en zo onthoud een 'programma' alleen die effecten die je daarna erin programmeerd.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo Lurifax

Ik meen me te herinneren dat ik ergens in dit topic eens heb uitgelegd hoe je dat doet. 

Lees het topic maar eens door. Het idd, zoals Chris het al aanduidt.

----------


## lurifax

heb het inderdaad nu wel voor elkaar gekregen affijn het gaat nu gewoon en ja heb later dat stukje gelezen...

bedankt!

grtz

----------


## Wout Laenen

Heren,

Ik kick dit topic even omdat we volgende week een klus hebben die we willen draaien op een SGM Studio 24 Scan Control. Deze set-up moet dienen voor fuif en optredens. Er zullen 24 dimmerkanalen gebruikt worden (grotendeels PAR 64) en 6 MAC 250 Entour's.

Hoe kan ik nu het best de tafel indelen? Het is de bedoeling dat zoveel mogelijk "live" aan te passen is. Vb. beweging kunnen selecteren en daaraan een vaste kleur of colorchase, gobo, shutter per 1 of 2 MH's toevoegen. 

Als ik het topic zo doorlees is het aan te raden om bewegingen, kleuren, gobo's etc. onder registers te programmeren. Ik ga ervan uit dat we al een 10-12 registers zullen gebruiken voor de dimmerkanalen. Blijven er dus maar een 12-tal registers over voor intelligent. Hoe kan ik nu het best programmeren om optimaal gebruik te kunnen maken van de verschillende pagina's in de registers? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

P.S.: de MH's aansturen via Lightjockey II is ook een optie maar vind ik voor  livetoepassingen niet echt "snel" genoeg.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## JustME125

> Heren,
> 
> Ik kick dit topic even omdat we volgende week een klus hebben die we willen draaien op een SGM Studio 24 Scan Control. Deze set-up moet dienen voor fuif en optredens. Er zullen 24 dimmerkanalen gebruikt worden (grotendeels PAR 64) en 6 MAC 250 Entour's.
> 
> Hoe kan ik nu het best de tafel indelen? Het is de bedoeling dat zoveel mogelijk "live" aan te passen is. Vb. beweging kunnen selecteren en daaraan een vaste kleur of colorchase, gobo, shutter per 1 of 2 MH's toevoegen. 
> 
> Als ik het topic zo doorlees is het aan te raden om bewegingen, kleuren, gobo's etc. onder registers te programmeren. Ik ga ervan uit dat we al een 10-12 registers zullen gebruiken voor de dimmerkanalen. Blijven er dus maar een 12-tal registers over voor intelligent. Hoe kan ik nu het best programmeren om optimaal gebruik te kunnen maken van de verschillende pagina's in de registers? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
> 
> P.S.: de MH's aansturen via Lightjockey II is ook een optie maar vind ik voor livetoepassingen niet echt "snel" genoeg.
> ...



Ik heb het zelf jarenlang gedaan op een 24-scan control. Ik heb zelf meestal een 5 tal kleuren op reg1-5 van pag 1. Dan een 4 tal gobo's ernaast. Dan een presetje met een langzame gobo rotatie. Dus alleen de rotatie proggen, niet de gobo mee proggen. Dan een full strobe en als laatste heel belangrijk.....een register met alles open. Dit heb je nodig om altijd terug te keren uit een kleur of iets dergelijks, anders gaat ie vage dingen doen. Die "release"(zo stond ie op mijn tafel toendertijd) staat gewoon altijd aan. Als je nu onder pagina 2 enz ook wil proggen moet je er rekening mee houden dat waneer je reg 1 van p1 aan hebt, en je wil reg 1 van p2 aanzetten, dat reg1 p1 dan uitgaat.

Op p2 had ik dus altijd weer een serie kleuren, gobo's, een snelle rotatie, en een random strobe zitten. Op vrije regisers kun je ook colourloops en standen proggen als je dat handig vindt.

Veel succes (ik heb namelijk nog nooit lekker live gewerkt met een SGM studio 24-scancontrol).

Mzzls

----------


## Wout Laenen

Hey JustME, bedankt voor je reactie.

Het zal een beetje behelpen worden vrees ik, en creatief programmeren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustME125

> Hey JustME, bedankt voor je reactie.
> 
> Het zal een beetje behelpen worden vrees ik, en creatief programmeren.



Creatief proggen wordt het zeker. Is wat dat betreft echt een drama met die tafel. Ben blij dat ik sinds een paar weken Avo kan tikken op de zaak  :Smile: .

In ieder geval veel succes.

----------


## Wout Laenen

> Creatief proggen wordt het zeker. Is wat dat betreft echt een drama met die tafel. Ben blij dat ik sinds een paar weken Avo kan tikken op de zaak .
> 
> In ieder geval veel succes.



Avolites, das natuurlijk een heel ander verhaal (you lucky bastard  :Wink: ).  Als het budget dat zou toelaten zou ik ook  zeker voor een dergelijke tafel gaan, maar helaas...

In de toekomst ga ik toch proberen om te evolueren richting Zero 88 Frog of iets in die aard. 

Bedankt om je ervaring te delen!  :Smile:

----------


## joep hofman

heeft er toevallig iemand een gebruiksaanwijzing van de SGM regia-256/36??
ik heb al bij highlite gevraagd maar daarvoor heb je een serie nummer nodig en ik heb die nog niet kunnen vinden..
of weet toevalig iemand hoe het komt dat de ledjes boven de faders aan kunnen blijven. ook al heb je de schuiven helemaal dicht staan???

----------


## lichtpuntje

Joep,

Die ledjes blijven branden, omdat het programma onder die schuif is geactiveerd. Wanneer je op het bijbehorende knopje drukt, gaat ie uit. Je kunt per programma instellen welke functie je onder die schuif wilt. Dat kan zijn tempo, maar ook bijv een bepaalde dmx-waarde (pan-movement, kleurtje o.i.d.) Ik heb destijds ook met zo'n tafel lopen stoeien en heb toen via SGM zelf de manual opgestuurd gekregen.
Maar vraagje: komt deze tafel toevallig uit st.-jansklooster? Ik ken namelijk iemand die toen die tafel, waar ik mee heb gewerkt, overgekocht had. Hij wilde hem pas geleden verkopen. Kan zijn dat je dezelfde tafel hebt...

Gr. Thomas

----------


## joep hofman

ik ga eens bij sgm vragen. of heb jij die toevallig nog op de pc staan. zo jah zou ik deze graag van je ontvangen.
en nee hij komt daar niet vandaan. deze heb ik bij het bedrijf waar ik werk op zolder gevonden (jah zo vind je nog eens wat) en ik probeer hem weer aan de praat te krijgen. met de DMX is het al gelukt was zo gevonden. is voor deze tafel ook een code toevallig om hem helemaal te resetten?? zou idiaal zijn.
hieronder een paar foto's:
http://members.home.nl/joep.hofman/J...hts/Afb006.jpg
http://members.home.nl/joep.hofman/J...hts/Afb007.jpg
http://members.home.nl/joep.hofman/J...hts/Afb008.jpg

foto's zijn met mobile genome dus het is slechte kwaliteit.
als ik de gebruiksaanwijzing heb zet ik die ook wel online voor mensen die na mij komen..

----------


## lichtpuntje

Ja, dat is dezelfde tafel die ik destijds ook had. De manual kreeg ik per post opgestuurd. Het is een oud document uit het jaar 0, waarbij je engels echt op de proef wordt gesteld;-) Er is een manier om hem helemaal te resetten. Dat is, hetzelfde als bij de studio tafels, het invoeren van een datum (dacht ik). Zo uit mijn hoofd weet ik niet welke, maar dit staat ook in de manual.
Ik heb net ook even gebeld voor die manual. die krijg ik van de week van de eigenaar van die tafel waar ik het over had. Als ik hem heb scan ik hem even in en dan mail ik hem wel even... klopt je mailadres in je profiel?

Gr. Thomas

----------


## Stoney3K

> heeft er toevallig iemand een gebruiksaanwijzing van de SGM regia-256/36??
> ik heb al bij highlite gevraagd maar daarvoor heb je een serie nummer nodig en ik heb die nog niet kunnen vinden..
> of weet toevalig iemand hoe het komt dat de ledjes boven de faders aan kunnen blijven. ook al heb je de schuiven helemaal dicht staan???



Ik heb nog een manual van deze tafel (werk er zelf ook mee). PM me je e-mail adres, dan krijg je van mij een ZIPje met de handleiding.

----------


## joep hofman

> Ik heb nog een manual van deze tafel (werk er zelf ook mee). PM me je e-mail adres, dan krijg je van mij een ZIPje met de handleiding.



ik zou deze graag van je willen ontvangen!!!
ik heb je ff een mailtje gestuurd staat mijn mail adres in :Wink:  of klopt die niet meer? jou mail adres?
alvast bedankt!!!!

en mijn mail adres klopt nog wat ik in mijn profiel heb staan.

----------


## joep hofman

ik zou graag de manuals ontvangen. dan kan ik ze voor mezelf gebruiken en online zetten voor mensen die na mij komen. mijn e-mail adres klopt nog in mijn profiel. (het gaat hier nog steeds om de sgm regia-256/36

----------


## Vlaatje

Laatst heb ik een SGM Pilot 3000 gezien met een andere achtegrond op het touchscreen als normaal, ik kan me eigen niet meer herinneren wat er op die achtergrond stond maar ik zou graag zelf ook een andere achtergrond op de lichttafel plaatsen vanwege de verhuur. Heeft iemand een idee hoe dit moet.

----------


## martin rs

Heb hier een SGM Studio 24 scan control.
deze tafel is al meerdere malen uitgevallen maar deed het altijd weer na uit en aanzetten.
maar deze keer zet ik de tafel aan en het display laat zien dat hij aangaat en welke versie het is en daarna kan ik units selecteren.
echter kan ik geen een knop bedienen en geven de leds in de knoppen geen licht. 
heeft iemand dit probleem ook al eens gehad en kan mij vertellen wat dit is? misschien is het een kleinigheidje en bespaar ik een reparatie bij een bedrijf hiervoor.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

beste mede forumers,

Onlangs ben ik eigenaar geworden van een SGM studio 24 scancontrol. leuke tafel voor het geld met potentie. echter heb ik een aantal vraagjes die niet of vaag in de manual staan.
is er een andere mogelijkheid om de tafel compleet te resetten? of kan dat alleen via PC?

ik las ookal dat je als je macro's met elkaar wilt laten werken je de AND functie moet hebben. dan kan ik een pan/tilt standje in combinatie met een shape laten draaien als het goed is?? :Confused: 

ik hoor het graag van jullie.

met vriendelijke groet

Flash

----------


## Big Bang

> ik las ookal dat je als je macro's met elkaar wilt laten werken je de AND functie moet hebben. dan kan ik een pan/tilt standje in combinatie met een shape laten draaien als het goed is??



Nope kan niet, hij pakt die kanalen LTP (dus laatst veranderde waarden kent hij toe). Wel kun je een tilt shape programeren, en de pan b.v. in een register zetten

Resetten: Grab toets ingedrukt houden tijdens het aanzetten en vervolgens de volgende code intypen bij de registers: 121297

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Nope kan niet, hij pakt die kanalen LTP (dus laatst veranderde waarden kent hij toe). Wel kun je een tilt shape programeren, en de pan b.v. in een register zetten
> 
> Resetten: Grab toets ingedrukt houden tijdens het aanzetten en vervolgens de volgende code intypen bij de registers: 121297



 
dank je wel! :Big Grin: 

nog een vraagje, hoe kan ik een tiltbeweging die ik naar de registers wil zetten time faded zitten net als bij een avo? dat ik met de intensiteit van de faders de snelheid van de beweging bepaal?

fijn weekend!

----------


## Big Bang

> nog een vraagje, hoe kan ik een tiltbeweging die ik naar de registers wil zetten time faded zitten net als bij een avo? dat ik met de intensiteit van de faders de snelheid van de beweging bepaal?



Afaik is dat niet mogelijk met deze SGM's. Mocht iemand anders daar anders over denken dan hoor ik dat graag :Big Grin: . Ook een fijn weekend gewenst!

----------


## JustME125

Die mogelijkheid zocht ik ook, nooit gevonden. Gelukkig is dat ding er bij ons uitgepleurd want ik vond t echt afschuwelijk disco die tafel. Zat niks subtiels in helaas.

Mzzls

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Beste Mede forumleden,

ik ben driftig bezig om mijn SGM console te verbeteren. graag zou ik meerdere shapes op de SGM willen hebben. weet iemand van jullie waar ik deze shapes mogelijk kan vinden om up te loaden op de desk?

bij voorbaat dank

----------


## Merijndj

Even een oude koe uit de sloot halen  :Wink: 

Ik heb vorige week een SGM Scancontrol 12 gekocht (voor mij voldoende en prima tafel) op een probleempje na dan:
Er zit een storing op de DMX lijn. Mijn scans (coemar microscan 500/650al) doen het alleen op de eerste 6 kanalen, vanaf kanaal 7 zit er een storing in.
Filmpje op youtube gevonden die hetzelfde probleem heeft:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHEL...youtu.be&t=20s
Ik heb ook een eindplug (120ohm over pin 2-3) geprobeerd maar lostte niks op.

Bij kanaal 7 is het alleen de spiegel die abnormaal beweegt, rond kanaal 100 veranderen ook de gobo en kleurenwielen mee.

Is er iemand in de regio Groningen of Drenthe (of misschien friesland en overijsel) die een andere tafel aan mijn scans kan hangen of mijn tafel kan testen of de dmx output goed is?

----------


## moderator

Hoi,

Mijn eerste gedachte: probleem in de bekabeling en niet in de tafel.
Waarom: DMX doet het, of doet het niet....

Andere oorzaak zou de patch in je tafel kunnen zijn, die kan je weer eenvoudig 1:1 zetten door de tafel een reset te geven. Hoe dat ook alweer moet...die kennis was bij mij erg ver weggezakt maar de manual en anders de 15 blz. hiervoor geven het voor je weer.

Wordt het probleem ook zichtbaar wanneer je maar 1 apparaat aanstuurt? Dus wel het dmx adres >100 aanhouden, maar de rest niet aangesloten?

Altijd een hele zoektocht met nogal veel mogelijke oorzaken....succes en hopelijk denken er meer mensen met je mee!

----------


## Paul10

Kan het zijn dat de scanners op 8bit aansturing ingesteld staan (voor pan/tilt) en met 16bit aangestuurd worden door de SGM? 

Lijkt me sterk dat het aan het DMX signaal ligt

----------


## Merijndj

Ik heb de tafel gereset (met Grab knop inschakelen, daarna de grab knop loslaten en 121297 intoetsen in de register knoppen).
Daarna heb ik al mijn dmx kabels (tasker c128 allen met neutrik connectors) aan 1 lang stuk gehangen en de scan getest.
Op kanaal 1t/m6 vlekkeloos, daar boven begint die te storen.. ook als ik dmx kanaal 100 pak zit er nog wat storing in.

Ik heb de scanners op 8 bit staan (en zo staat het ook ingesteld).

Dan zou het toch in de scans moeten zitten.. die ga ik dan morgen na het werk ook eens flink open schroeven en zoeken naar mogelijke problemen  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Voordat je gaat schroeven...hang ze even aan een andere dmx sturing, sluit ze aan op een enkele dmx kabel, voeg kabel toe tot het probleem ontstaat...Dat lijkt mij de manier om de storing helder te krijgen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Voordat je gaat schroeven...hang ze even aan een andere dmx sturing, sluit ze aan op een enkele dmx kabel, voeg kabel toe tot het probleem ontstaat...Dat lijkt mij de manier om de storing helder te krijgen.



Begin met een kort kabeltje, voeg dan toe, als het aan de kabel ligt, dan is dat niet zeker de laatste, om het makkelijk te maken...

----------


## moderator

Gezien de vraagstelling heb ik merijn wel zo hoog zitten dat hij dat gaat snappen :Smile:

----------


## Merijndj

Daar kan een probleem zitten, ik heb namelijk maar 1 dmx sturing  :Frown: 

Ik heb 1 van de scans open gedraait maar kon zo 123 niks vinden wat een storing geven kon, alle stekkers en bedrading zag er goed uit, niks gesmolten.. Printplaat solderingen zagen er allemaal ook goed uit.

Op de eerste kanalen doet alles het wel naar behoren dus daar zal ik de kabels wel op testen.
Mijn rookmachine heeft ook dmx (jem zr12dmx) dus die ga ik ook nog wel even testen op 1 van de hogere kanalen  :Wink:

----------


## Merijndj

Ik heb zojuist de tafel aan de rookdoos gehangen, met de volle lengte dmx kabels en een eindplug. Ingesteld op kanaal 1, toen op 100, 400 en uiteindelijk 512 en het werkt vlekkeloos.  :Smile: 
Het probleem zit hem dus in de scans  :Wink: 

Ik heb ooit een showpech scenesetter gehad, daar werkte het wel goed op  :Wink:  (eventjes want daarna flipte de tafel en kwam er geen signaal meer uit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Allemaal hartstikke bedankt en ik ga nu op zoek naar een setje leuke scans  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb zojuist de tafel aan de rookdoos gehangen, met de volle lengte dmx kabels en een eindplug. Ingesteld op kanaal 1, toen op 100, 400 en uiteindelijk 512 en het werkt vlekkeloos. 
> Het probleem zit hem dus in de scans 
> 
> Ik heb ooit een showpech scenesetter gehad, daar werkte het wel goed op  (eventjes want daarna flipte de tafel en kwam er geen signaal meer uit ).
> 
> Allemaal hartstikke bedankt en ik ga nu op zoek naar een setje leuke scans



Het kan ook nog aan de refresh rate liggen, dat kan ooit nog wel eens wat verschillen, sommige apparatuur is daar gevoelig voor...

----------


## Merijndj

Vandaag een setje van 4 martin roboscan pro518's gekocht, welke dus perfect functioneren (op deze tafel). Probleem dus definitief opgelost, nu nog een show leren bouwen  :Smile: 

Ook een klein demotje gehad van chamsys, wat een wel heel leuk programma is.. binnenkort daar eens wat mee gaan doen (vragen stel ik wel in het desbetreffende topic).

----------

